# parted probleme

## Broerg

ok so sieht meine partition aus:

```

Minor    Start       End     Type      Filesystem  Flags

1          0.031  10024.936  primary   ntfs        boot

2      10024.937  39260.412  extended              lba

5      10024.967  20230.290  logical   ext3

6      23477.836  24411.269  logical   linux-swap

7      24411.300  39260.412  logical   fat32

(parted) resize 5 10024.967 23477.836

```

ich möchte jetzt mit resize die 5 von 100.24.967 bis 23477.836 gehen lassen

also:

resize 5 10024.967 23477.836

als Antwort bekomme ich:

Error: Filesystem has incompatible feature enabled

Hm, weiss einer welche features das sind?

Broerg

----------

## aleph-3

gentoo's make2fs benutzt htree .. htree wird allerdings nicht unterstuetzt von  parted!

eine Loesung MUESSTE sein: (gebe dir keine garantie)

tune2fs -O ^dir_index /dev/hda5

und dann

e2fsck -f -y /dev/hda5

Dann wird er fragen, ob du den htree index clearen willst.. und dort beantwortest du immer brav mit yes

dannach sollte es mit parted gehen...

viel erfolg

----------

## Broerg

hm,

kannst Du mir genau erklären was die schritte machen?? Habe keine Lust die Daten zu verlieren  :Smile: 

GoRn

----------

## Broerg

Ich habe es einfach mal probiert  :Smile: 

Klappt aber leider auch nicht:

No Implementation: This ext2 filesystem has a rather strange layout!  Parted

can't resize this (yet).

----------

## aleph-3

wie waer's mit man  lesen???

tune2fs -O ^dir_index /dev/hda5 

cleart den default flag fuer htree (hashed b-tree) fuer deine partition

e2fsck -f -y /dev/hda5 

-f fuer force auch wenn die partition sauber ist

-y fuer yes for all

----------

## aleph-3

ok .. dann solltest du ext2resize (gibt's n ebuild) nehmen .. das kann besser mit seltsamen part-layouts

----------

## Broerg

THX für Deine Hilfe.

Aber mit ext2resize kommt ich nicht ganz klar.... ich muss dafür mit fdisk die cylinder einstellen oder so. Hm. Nach dem ich alles in ext2 umgewandelt hatte habe ich es einfach mal bit Part. Magic 8 probiert.. doch das schmierte irgendwann immer ab.... Ahh..

Egal ich entscheide mich ne neue Partition zu machen und die einfach in eine Verzeichnis zu mounte.. mal sehen wo ich den Space nutzen kann...

----------

